# Top 100 Cubans



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*For all you noobs wanting to slide down the slope!
:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:

* Here is a list of Top 100 Cuban Best Selling cigars for the year 2010 based on REAL sales of online Cuban cigar stores. These are the cigars that REAL people like and buy:
1. Montecristo - No. 2
2. Partagas - Serie D No.4
3. Montecristo - No. 4
4. Romeo Y Julieta - Churchills
5. Hoyo De Monterrey - Epicure Especial
6. Partagas - Habaneros
7. Romeo Y Julieta - No.1 Tubos
8. Montecristo - No. 5
9. Partagas - Serie P No. 2 
10. Jose La Piedra - Cazadores
11. Rafael Gonzales - Panetelas Extra
12. Romeo Y Julieta - No.2 Tubos
13. Cohiba - Maduro 5 Secretos
14. Cohiba - Robustos
15. Flor De Cano - Petit Corona
16. Montecristo - Petit Edmundo
17. Bolivar - Royal Coronas
18. Romeo Y Julieta - Los Tres Romeos
19. Partagas - Deluxe Tube
20. H. Upmann - Coronas Major Aluminium Tube
21. Bolivar - Belicosos Finos
22. H. Upmann - Magnum 50
23. Hoyo De Monterrey - Coronations Tube
24. Montecristo - No. 1
25. Montecristo - No. 3
26. Quintero - Nacionales
27. Flor De Cano - Selectos
28. Jose La Piedra - Conservas
29. Diplomaticos - No. 5
30. Quintero - Brevas
31. H. Upmann - Magnum 46
32. Romeo Y Julieta - Short Churchills
33. Fonseca - Delicias
34. Hoyo De Monterrey - Petit Robusto
35. Hoyo De Monterrey - Epicure No. 2
36. Juan Lopez - Selection No. 2
37. Ramon Allones - Specialy Selected
38. Guantanamera - Cristales
39. Partagas - Mille Feurs
40. Romeo Y Julieta - Mille Fleurs
41. Cohiba - Maduro 5 Genios
42. Diplomaticos - No. 2
43. Romeo Y Julieta - Belvederes
44. Trinidad - Reyes
45. Cohiba - Siglo 1
46. Cohiba - Siglo 6
47. Quintero - Londres Extra
48. Cohiba - Siglo 2
49. Gloria Cubana - Tainos
50. Bolivar - Coronas Junior
51. Cohiba - Maduro 5 Magicos
52. Montecristo - Edmundo
53. Montecristo - Master
54. Punch - Punch Punch
55. H. Upmann - Coronas Minor A T
56. Jose La Piedra - Brevas
57. Romeo Y Julieta - Sport Largos
58. Cuaba - Divinos
59. H. Upmann - Petit Coronas
60. Jose La Piedra - Petit Cazadores
61. Romeo Y Julieta - Exhibicion No. 4
62. Gloria Cubana - Medaille Dor No. 3
63. Partagas - Lusitanias
64. Romeo Y Julieta - Wide Churchills
65. Cuaba - Distinguidos
66. Romeo Y Julieta - Cedros Deluxe No. 3
67. Romeo Y Julieta - No.3 Tubos
68. Bolivar - Bonitas
69. Cohiba - Siglo 4
70. Fonseca - Cosacos
71. Montecristo - Eagle
72. Partagas - Shorts
73. Hoyo De Monterrey - Le Hoyo Du Maire
74. Cohiba - Siglo 3
75. Jose La Piedra - Nationales
76. Partagas - Culebras
77. Partagas - Super Partagas
78. Por Larranaga - Montecarlos
79. Bolivar - Gold Medal
80. Cohiba - Coronas Especiales Bn
81. Partagas - Coronas Senior
82. Romeo Y Julieta - Belicosos
83. Romeo Y Julieta - Coronitas En Cedro
84. Bolivar - Petit Coronas
85. Fonseca - Cadetes (kdt)
86. H. Upmann - Coronas Junior Tubos
87. Hoyo De Monterrey - Epicure No. 1
88. San Cristobal - El Principe
89. Montecristo - Junior
90. Hoyo De Monterrey - Double Coronas
91. H. Upmann - Majestic
92. Romeo Y Julieta - Petit Coronas
93. Punch - Churchills
94. Diplomaticos - No. 4
95. Hoyo De Monterrey - Palmas Extra
96. Ramon Allones - Small Club Coronas
97. Partagas - Princess
98. Limitada - Romeo Y Julieta Duke Edicion 2009
99. Limitada - Trinidad Ingenios Edicion 2007
100. Cuaba - Salomones


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

If we agree with the list does that mean a box of each gets shipped to us? Jus' saying...

Lists like this are tough to decifier, a lot of the sticks to the top are going to be lower cost sticks selling higher in volume; with your more expensive sticks falling further down to less demand from the masses.

Nice post though


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I would agree except the top 2 are not the cheapest!
opcorn:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn it Tony! I've already transfered money over from my savings TWICE this week... sigh... at least I'm saving money on kitty litter... lol


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

No VR? Hmmm..:dunno:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice list! Really like the Party Series D #4


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I thought the Montecristo #4 was by far the biggest seller in the world?


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks.... :hmm:


:brick: 



:faint: 




:rip:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I thought the Montecristo #4 was by far the biggest seller in the world?


Sorry Bob my favorite the #2 is still #1:first:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Makes me happy with my decision to buy the Party D num 4 as my first box


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> Makes me happy with my decision to buy the Party D num 4 as my first box


Not many cigars beat a 
Partagas - Serie D No.4
With 3-5 years on it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

not a single VR and only 1 Trinidad... shame. And will somebody tell me how the Vegueros brand is still in existence?


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Great list... I'm currently enjoying #21!


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes sir! I'll take one of each please! :humble:



:jaw:
:r:chk


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm really surprised that the RASCC is at 96. Figured it would be higher.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Tony, quite a few that I would like to check out.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Excellent shopping list...


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

Tony,

Got any stats on the numbers sold for each of these? I would guess that the top ten or fifteen probably outsell the rest of the list combined. I'd imagine that the top two probably outsell the bottom forty combined. It would be interesting to know. Thanks for the post.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I got a box of #21 on the way. Shipped yesterday.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

What no BHKs? 

But seriously, I would have expected the Bolivar Tubos No. 2, Bolivar Coronas Gigantes, Partagas Coronas Senior, H. Upmann Mag 46 and Montecristo Edmundo to make the cut.

Maybe they are there and I need glasses.

Tony: Looks like the Partagas Shorts is not too high up, wonder why. Just your consumption alone should bump it up to top ten bestseller at least. 

What's more surprising is how you managed to post that long list. I thought we had a 1000 character limit on posts? :dunno:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

That is a very interesting list indeed Tony. Would you mind if I asked you for your source on this? I'm curious as to who compiled this list and their methodology.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> That is a very interesting list indeed Tony. Would you mind if I asked you for your source on this? I'm curious as to who compiled this list and their methodology.


I saw it on a google search "top 100 Cubans"

There is a lot on the top ten by certain vendors...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sengjc said:


> What no BHKs?
> 
> But seriously, I would have expected the Bolivar Tubos No. 2, Bolivar Coronas Gigantes, Partagas Coronas Senior, H. Upmann Mag 46 and Montecristo Edmundo to make the cut.
> 
> ...


_How could you miss the fact that my favorite the #2 is #1~~~~~~~~~~_



HydroRaven said:


> That is a very interesting list indeed Tony. Would you mind if I asked you for your source on this? I'm curious as to who compiled this list and their methodology.


_Google as Bull Man has said!_



asmartbull said:


> I saw it on a google search "top 100 Cubans"
> 
> There is a lot on the top ten by certain vendors...


_That's right Bull i have seen the list on a Coffee vendors site! On cigar sites even a site that sold books._


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

6. Partagas - Habaneros

No wonder I like these. Im not the only one I see.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Surprised to see the Boli PC's and Party Shorts so far down on the list!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

The Monte #2 may be the best selling CC, at least for 2010, but it is also the most inconsistent CC I know of! 

IMHO, the Dip #2 is a better smoke and very consistent!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Not sure what to make of the list.

No Trini Robusto T
No Cohiba Lancero
No Montecristo Especiale

But I guess the long thin size is not for all.

Lots of other good ones on there though. Thanks for sharing.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Handy reference list, but not sure I would put much stock in the actual rankings. The only one that knows for sure, ultimately, is the Cuban government. And I'm sure they tell us whatever they think we want to hear.

The list itself is not sourced to anyone or anything, could be some guy's best guesses, could be impeccably researched, we don't know. 

As wth all things surrounding cuban cigars, verify your source before you rely on it


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice list Tony. Thanks.

But let's remember, the online cigar world is a very, very small piece of the Habanos sales world. The average smoker does not order online or belong to a cigar forum.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Nice list Tony. Thanks.
> 
> But let's remember, the online cigar world is a very, very small piece of the Habanos sales world. The average smoker does not order online or belong to a cigar forum.


Is that Trues Jeff I thought the US was at least 50% of sales and I would think most of that would be online. Don't know just thought I read it somewhere?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Is that Trues Jeff I thought the US was at least 50% of sales and I would think most of that would be online. Don't know just thought I read it somewhere?


Here is an interesting read.

Habanos Underscores Leadership in Premium Cigars | Habanos

72% of total sales are in the domestic market.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

It is impossible to know for sure what percent the USA makes up as a good % of these sales are through the grey market online sales.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JohnnyFlake said:


> The Monte #2 may be the best selling CC, at least for 2010, but it is also the most inconsistent CC I know of!
> 
> IMHO, the Dip #2 is a better smoke and very consistent!


_Very good point and i agree the Monticristo #2 is very inconsistent!
But when they are on damn i love them!
_ 


aea6574 said:


> Not sure what to make of the list.
> 
> No Trini Robusto T
> No Cohiba Lancero
> ...


_I don't agree with much of the list either!
I do however agree than my favorite the #2 deserves to be #1!
_



Tarks said:


> Nice list Tony. Thanks.
> 
> But let's remember, the online cigar world is a very, very small piece of the Habanos sales world. The average smoker does not order online or belong to a cigar forum.


_Your welcome Jeff glad you liked it i posted it because i got a kick out of it. Of course all our tastes are subjective. So the list means different things to different people i guess._


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Drooling atm....nice list :ss


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

How many have you guys smoked off that list? I just counted -- 51 for me.

There are a few in the remaining 49 I'd like to try, but not really that many to tell the truth. And probably 15or more that I have tried but won't be seeking out again.

The list got me thinking about my tastes. These are the 10 most popular shows on TV:

# 1. House
# 2. Grey's Anatomy
# 3. NCIS
# 4. How I Met Your Mother
# 5. Fringe
# 6. Criminal Minds
# 7. Bones
# 8. Desperate Housewives
# 9. Castle
# 10. The Vampire Diaries 

Have not seen a single episode of any of them :brick:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> How many have you guys smoked off that list? I just counted -- 51 for me.
> 
> There are a few in the remaining 49 I'd like to try, but not really that many to tell the truth. And probably 15or more that I have tried but won't be seeking out again.
> 
> ...


_That makes two of us i never watch regular T.V only the pay channels i hate commercials!_:rant:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> How many have you guys smoked off that list? I just counted -- 51 for me.
> 
> There are a few in the remaining 49 I'd like to try, but not really that many to tell the truth. And probably 15or more that I have tried but won't be seeking out again.
> 
> ...


That should be set up on a new thread my friend. Thread jacking is a no - no! LOL!

BTW, I have seen five of them at least once and two of them are in my top 10!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> How many have you guys smoked off that list? I just counted -- 51 for me.


85 for me. Damn, I have a problem. LMAO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tarks said:


> 85 for me. Damn, I have a problem. LMAO.


_Nah ya don't i have smoked everyone on that list at one time or another!_

I am proud to say i am a Cuban Cigar Junkie!!!!!!!!!!!!

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

51
but I am still a Noob


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

If you're a noob, what does that make me? :brick:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

harley33 said:


> If you're a noob, what does that make me? :brick:


Better than me, haha.

I'm at 1.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> 51
> but I am still a Noob


By the way BULL 1973 your R/G was the year i lost my never mind!!!!!!!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

22 For me, but I've only been smoking cc's about 1 year.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _How could you miss the fact that my favorite the #2 is #1~~~~~~~~~~_
> 
> Thought you liked the Shorts better the way you plough through those.  speaking of Shorts, my stash from the 08s should just be about coming round. Looks like the NCs will take a back seat for a while.
> 
> Not surprising that the Montecristo No. 2 tops the list, arguably the most famous stick of the most well known Cuban brand at present. An all rounder that appeals to everyone and within reach of almost anyone due to its still reasonable price.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I've had 7 on that list LOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sengjc said:


> TonyBrooklyn said:
> 
> 
> > _How could you miss the fact that my favorite the #2 is #1~~~~~~~~~~_
> ...


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Tarks said:


> 85 for me. Damn, I have a problem. LMAO.


50 for me... you are my hero Jeff


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Geeze, I'm surprised I'm at around 26 that I know of for sure.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

An even 20 for me. But I'm just a CC noob.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Damn, Ive only had about 11 of that list, that I can recall at least.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

With all of you checking out how many of the list you have smoked at one time or another, I though I'd give it a try. I am a bit surprised that it's only 34 of the 100 and I've been into CCs for well over 20 years. I should probably diversify a bit, but then again why?


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I have enjoyed 19 of those beauties and only a few have been disappointing.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I've only had 16 from that list. I thought it would be more but I guess I stick with the few that I know well. I've only been smoking cc's for a couple years though...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tarks said:


> It is impossible to know for sure what percent the USA makes up as a good % of these sales are through the grey market online sales.


Thanks Jeff
It would be an interesting quirky thing to know but I love little bits of stuff no one else cares much about. If I had to guess I bet it's a large number!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

[Sarcasm]I'm more surprised there are so many people with poor taste being that all 3 of the Maduro 5's are nowhere near the bottom of the list.[/Sarcasm] LMAO. ound:

Just like John I only came up with 34 on that list that I have tried.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I am surprised that people can get Guantanamera Cristales. Thought that line was discontinued years ago.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> I am surprised that people can get Guantanamera Cristales. Thought that line was discontinued years ago.


Not so it seems.


> Status:	A 2002 release. Current.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

sengjc said:


> I am surprised that people can get Guantanamera Cristales. Thought that line was discontinued years ago.


*You make a very good point, which I missed completely. That alone tells you that this list, at least is in part, is Bull Shit!!!

Yes, they can be found from time to time, in fact I found a box for a friend about six months ago. However, even though they can be found on occasion, there is no chance in hell, that they could be a top seller!!!
*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't forget you only have access to what is available to the American market.
Spain gets 60% of Cuba's production of cigars. Those low end machine made cigars sell like hotcakes there. 
The high end production is seldom bought by locals. It is there strictly for tourists.
So in turn the cigars available to us are of the same market, as what is available to tourists.
After all Americans are tourists.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Did some a little more research and found these interesting comments:

Guantanamera has been discontinued from the Habanos line up circa 2005. However production continues under the ICT umbrella which also makes the current machine made Troya and Belinda brands.

Must have been a restructuring when there was a shift to make Habanos purely "Hecho a Mano" circa 2006.

Interestingly, the machine made Minis, Clubs and Chicos/Puritos are also listed as being under the ICT umbrella but I could have sworn the packaging still bears the Habanos logo.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/

Great resource for information!

eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/
> 
> Great resource for information!
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


Yeap...where I got my intel :mrgreen:

And he's Aussie too, lives in New South Wales or Queensland. Posted him some info and a band before.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> Yeap...where I got my intel :mrgreen:
> 
> And he's Aussie too, lives in New South Wales or Queensland. Posted him some info and a band before.


NSW. Trevor is a very knowledgeable individual indeed & puts a supreme amount of effort into supplying the world with up to date cuban cigar knowledge for free. There is one guy that I truly respect!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> NSW. Trevor is a very knowledgeable individual indeed & puts a supreme amount of effort into supplying the world with up to date cuban cigar knowledge for free. There is one guy that I truly respect!


Respect is a wonderful thing everyone deserves it. :director:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Respect is a wonderful thing everyone deserves it. :director:


Why the bullhorn Tony? Your point is correct but everyone has to earn it & maintain that respect. I'm a little confused as to your meaning. No dig here, I just dont understand. :mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Why the bullhorn Tony? Your point is correct but everyone has to earn it & maintain that respect. I'm a little confused as to your meaning. No dig here, I just dont understand. :mrgreen:


Just piggy backing on your reference to respect/ making a public service announcement is all. This by no means is in reference to you Warren. I don't talk in riddles you know that. If i had a problem i would take it to P.M. As i hope anyone would Drama on an open forum :frusty:.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just piggy backing on your reference to respect/ making a public service announcement is all. This by no means is in reference to you Warren. I don't talk in riddles you know that. If i had a problem i would take it to P.M. As i hope anyone would Drama on an open forum :frusty:.


Ok, incoming drama PM from me then. LOL. :moony:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Ok, incoming drama PM from me then. LOL. :moony:


:frusty:oke::fear:eace::laugh::mrgreen:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

One source has posted their top 10 selling cigars for 2010. I figured I would post it here so people could see how it compares to the top 100 list in the OP. 

1. PSD4 (#2 on other list)
2. Monte 2 (#1 on other list)
3. Monte 4 (#3 on other list)
4. Monte Edmundo (#52 on other list)
5. RASS (#37 on other list)
6. RyJ Short Churchill (#32 on other list)
7. Boli RC (#17 on other list)
8. PSP2 (#9 on other list)
9. Cohiba Robusto (#14 on other list)
10. HdM Petite Robusto (#34 on other list)


----------

